# help? am recieving a no signal on my monitor.



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

can someone help me here instead of going back and forth to best buy?
so i hooked up a modem and a wireless router( for my laptop) to the desktop and now theres a no signal coming up on the monitor. i did change the desktop/ monitor cable and it did help for a little, but then it went back to a no signal. it just stays there stairing at me. no signal, can some one help?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi,


Wut kind of monitor? And is connected via VGA port? How old is the monitor?

wut kind of modem?

If U disconnect the modem, do you get power ffrom the desktop to the monitor?


----------



## Nemesis_SA (Sep 6, 2007)

Disconnect the router and modem, see if it turns on... If it gets power, then connect the modem or router or visa versa and see what happens, when you connect one and no power again, then its properly a faulty modem or the router! 

Just test it by pluggin in different hardware and then you will quickly realize if one of them are damaged..


----------



## Texkonc (Sep 6, 2007)

Is your computer powering on at all? if not, that extra card might have pushed it limits. if computer is on, then you do have a bad connection or cable(s).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your system specs including the psu details from the label on the side of it


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ariesjill said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Wut kind of monitor? And is connected via VGA port? How old is the monitor?
> ...


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nemesis_SA said:


> Disconnect the router and modem, see if it turns on... If it gets power, then connect the modem or router or visa versa and see what happens, when you connect one and no power again, then its properly a faulty modem or the router!
> 
> Just test it by pluggin in different hardware and then you will quickly realize if one of them are damaged..



hey. well i have a two in one deal. its a 2wire. so i did disconnect it and power does flow to the desktop and monitor. but i get through on my laptop.(wireless)


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

dai said:


> post your system specs including the psu details from the label on the side of it


emachines/ windows xp


AMD Athlon 64
processor 3200+
2.0 ghz
2000mhz fsb
512 kb l2 cache

modem 
56k itu v.92 ready/fax modem

network
10/100 mbps ethernet lan

hope this helps


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

ela23 said:


> hey. well i have a two in one deal. its a 2wire. so i did disconnect it and power does flow to the desktop and monitor. but i get through on my laptop.(wireless)


Pls clarify the above:

First, this "flat screen" emachines monitor, do U mean it is a CRT flat screen or a flat pane, LCDl monitor? Because CRTs---the monitors with the big, heavy deep backs holding the cathode ray tube.. can be "flat screen"

We all suggested U try unplugging the modem. 

Wut do you mean that when U disconnected wutrevah, "power does flow to the desktop & monitor, BUT yu get thru on YR LAPTOP. Wut does "get thru" mean? sdid U just disconnect the wireless function and leave the modem function per se? 

Do U mean when U dIsconnected the mopdem/router completely that the monitor not only powerd on which obviously it is if it produces no signal message.. but also worked normally with the desktop?? 

I think U said the monitor worked briefly with the desktop when U were fiddling with the cable.....not sure still wut kind of cable. But IS THIS CORRECT?

Yr system specs are not the highest, did U share those specs with the person at Best Buy when U bought the modem/router? Did that person ASK? I think this is also why dai asked for your Power supply (PSU) specs. U will find those in the manual which came with yr desktop.

Now, U might try booting the desktop into Safe Mode and C wut happens. Press the F8 key repeatedly on boot until a menu appears, IF IT DOES and select Safe Mode.....let us c if the screen functions in Safe Mode.

I am also wondering just how proprietary the emahcines screen is.

This might even B a driver issue needing video or monitor drivers uninstallation and reinstallation, but first things first.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what video card or is it onboard
and the power supply
do you get the post screens or anything in safe mode


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

dai said:


> what video card or is it onboard
> and the power supply
> do you get the post screens or anything in safe mode



Ditto! Safe Mode....instructions above in my last post. Pls try.


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ariesjill said:


> Pls clarify the above:
> 
> We all suggested U try unplugging the modem. R U saying the 2 IN ONE modem affordS simultaneous use of both systems?
> 
> ...


ok i unplugg the router/modem and i turned on the desktop and i had to manually turn on the monitor to see the no signal come on the screen. i dont know how to express the name of the cable. all i know its the cable that connects to the monitor from the desktop. i also tried booting it and hitting f8 many times but it did not do anything. ok on my laptop what i ment is that i was able to get through into the internet.... and no i did not share the system specs with the guy at best buy, he didnt ask. what i also did was change the modem back to the old one and it still didnt work. actually a light came on. it was a yellow light which indicates broadband link.... dont know what this means?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for this info.

1) Did this monitor ever work normally with yr desktop????? Pls respond to this first.

2) You R saying your laptop functions normally in every way with yr new router/modem, yes? And the only problem is with your desktop, right? Including when not connected to the new router/modem, right?

3) U say you had to power on the monitor. Your power swtich on the monitor can remain always B on. when U shut down the desktop it shuts down; when U power on the desktop it wakes up. Has the monitor required powering on in the past or is this the first time?

4) Do U have any other monitor available? If so, pls try it with the desktop.


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

1. yes
2. yes
3. just talk with my sis and she said, she had too turn the monitor on manually b4.


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

4. i do not have any other monitors available


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the additional info.


I confess I do not get why the monitor has 2 B manually powered on when U boot the desktop....hope someone can address this.

Pls try this: with your cute new twofer device unplugged form the desktop:

1) Unplug both the desktop and monitor form their A/C power sources.

2) Unplug the cable from the monitor and plug it back in securely.

3) Unplug the monitor cable form the tower.

4) Plug in both the monitor and desktop to their A/C power sources. We r still keeping the monitor plug out of the towerback.

5) Power on the desktop.

6) Plug the monitor cable into the desktop.

7) Power on the monitor.

Pls report the results.

Next, if nothing changes after the above, please try hooking up the MONITOR to your LAPTOP.

I am still assuming this is a VGA cable. If so, I am pretty sure your laptop has a VGA port for this application.
Pls first try this with the twoffer device unplugged from yr laptop.

Pls report back. Hang in!


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ariesjill said:


> Thanks for the additional info.
> 
> 
> I confess I do not get why the monitor has 2 B manually powered on when U boot the desktop....hope someone can address this.
> ...


ok i tried all of the above 1 through 7 and nothing changed. so i took the monitor and my laptop and i hook them up together and it worked. the monitor came on and was displaying what my laptop had. i guess it is a VGA port cause it fit perfectly onto my laptop.... so now i truly beleive its the desktop, but how can i fix that.hmmmm?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Ok good! We R making progress!:wave:

I now think it is a desktop driver issue. but the wall i am hitting is without a visual how do we uninstall the drivers and reinstll the drivers? Can U borrow a screen/monitor from someone?

I have two Xtra ones right here.....2 bad I can't email them in an attachment.:1angel:


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

hey your still online. well me too. i just keep on checking for any results... yup i think i might have to take it somewhere. you are in california? i am. i dont think i can barrow a screen from some one. but why do i need another screen?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

ela23 said:


> hey your still online. well me too. i just keep on checking for any results... yup i think i might have to take it somewhere. you are in california? i am. i dont think i can barrow a screen from some one. but why do i need another screen?



Hey,

I am always online when home...technically, but also trying to post between clients.

If my take is correct, and perhaps someone more expert can WEIGH IN ON THIS (Pls!).....and this is a driver issue in yr desktop, the only way U coulduninstall the drivers and reinstall the drivers.....is with a screen on which U could navigate thru your operating system TO......THE DRIVERS WINDOW to get that done.

Is why.

It is possible, that hooking up the twoofer to yr desktop messed yr drivers up, corrupted them, confused them. Cause that, right now in this journey....is wut I am distilled down to thinking.

Also, if U hooked up another monitor maybe more driver generic/plug & play friendly.....and it worked, that would tell us a great deal.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Switch off the computer, unplug it and then open the case and look for a label that looks like the picture below on the side of the PSU. Post back with the make/model and total watts.











If your computer has both onboard graphics and a graphics card, are you sure the monitor cable is plugged into the correct port at the rear? If you have a graphics card installed and there is already another VGA monitor port at the rear of your case then you may have plugged the cable into the wrong one when you were upgrading and moving things around.


Are you using the DVI or VGA port?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi, Again,

OK, 

1) yes, pls check your Power supply unit for the mods as per dai and Koala above, and report back.

2) Please tell us EXACTLY WUT HAPPENS WHEN, with the monitor hooked up and on, U power on your computer. wut exactly do U C on the screen and when? Is the no signal window the first thing U see or do U see something before the no signal window?

3) Do U have other perhpherals, i.e. printers, scanners, etc. hooked up to the computer with their power buttons set to go on when you power up the puter?

4) I replied, when I asked, if the Best buy people asked U about yr specs before U bought the twofer and u replied they had not. Did U tell them U intended to use the twofer for both your lappy and yr desktop?

If so, were they like...NO PROBLEM!?

Finally, I hope U decide to hang in a bit longer before taking the desktop somewhere....until we can figure out if this is a hardware issue or not.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi again,

Pls give us this additional info.....

Yr emachine has a MODEL NUMBER. Pls locate it....either on the tower or from your manual, and post it.

Below is the closest I could get, but its CPU is faster than yours & has a Cely CPU....but most of these have specs listed and we may be able to get the PSU specs.

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=C-Series&model=C2685


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

IS THIS YOUR COMPUTER????

eMachines T6212 Pls confirm or supply accurate model #

If so, for dai and Koala, here r his interfaces, I don C any DVI port; looking 4 PSU now....

Interfaces 7 x Hi-Speed USB - 4 pin USB Type A, 1 x IEEE 1394 (FireWire), 1 x Serial - RS-232 - 9 pin D-Sub (DB-9), 1 x Parallel - IEEE 1284 (EPP/ECP) - 25 pin D-Sub (DB-25), 1 x Display / video - VGA - 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15), 1 x Keyboard - Generic - 6 pin mini-DIN (PS/2 style), 1 x Mouse - Generic - 6 pin mini-DIN (PS/2 style), 1 x Network - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX - RJ-45, 1 x Modem - Phone line - RJ-11
_______________________________________
Edit (I am exhausted):

If this IS, IN FACT, his system, he's got a *300W PSU.*

http://reviews.digitaltrends.com/review_printerfriendly2630.html

Also viia THE ABOVE LINK, his vid card (AGAIN, if this is his sytem):

The ATI Radeon Xpress 200 graphics chip is pretty impressive for an integrated solution. It does use shared memory with the systems main RAM, so it certainly will not perform as well as a standalone video card, but we would take it over an integrated Intel graphics chip any day.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Final longshot thought of the day: If U have a can of compressed air, when yr computer is shut down, pls disconnect yr VGA cable & direct some air into the openings in your VGA port to make sure nothing is obfuscating the connectors inside.

I am in major need of sleep.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a higher wattage psu to to try in it


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Where did he go???????

Does it now feel as if his VGA port is hurt?


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

hipro
model: hp-p3527f3 rev:01
ac input60/50hz) 115v~/6a
 220~230v~/4a
dc outputs: +5v /32a, +12v /16a 
+3.3v /20a, -12v / 0.8a
-5v /0.3a, +5vsb /3a 
+5v& +3.3v shall not exceed 165 w
+5v& +3.3v& 12v shall not exceed 280w
max outpower 300w
ok trying to get the rest of the specs for yall. according to those pics you supplied. i have a VGA cable. i looked at the back of the desktop and the VGA cable only fits one appropriatte area. ok im turning on the desktop a few sec later the monitor is suppose to come on but doesnt so i turn it on manually then the no signal pops up then it goes into a stby mode. there is no window that comes up before. but there was this one time before all this happened. a blue window pop up and said it was shutting down for some reason and it said it was going into safe mode automatically. this window also said something was coming from a file, dont know what it meant. im not to sure. thats what it said. that happen twice then a day or days later the no signal started to happen. no.. the desktop is not connected to anything else such as printer or scanner. when i went to best buy they didnt ask questions. they just told me vga cable and new graphic card. thats all. then just pointed me to the vga cable. i dont think its a dust problem. its cleared. i tripled check. 

ok i hope this will help. sorry i replied late i jusy got off work.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

OMG.....I did all that digging and got the wrong model.

*<twibat>*
Now I will get the right one.....BUT, THANKS u 4 doing ALL THIS AND hangin...AND GIVING US ALL THIS NEW INFO WHICH i HAVE NO IDEA WUT IT MEANS BUT NOW SOMEONE DEFINITELY WILL.

BUT....new graphics card? the one U described early in this thread, right? OK back to the digging.

I am sorry....my take is bEST bUY <TWIBAT> not having asked yr system specs was totally irresponsible. But hey....it's a Big Box vendor, right? They r replicants.

I would say....if their lack of professionalism damaged yr system.....it's their issue to put right. But I don wanna go there right now.
__________________________________
WAIT I must B tired or in my head still TAKING CLIENTS. I maybe DID GET THE RIGHT MODEL.....u WERE DOING MOST EXCELLENT THING!:heartlove Opening the box...I saw how yr cover slides off in yr shop manual....like my old HP Brio--- examing yr PSU & POSTING THE SPECS dai needs!!!!!!! Omg!!! ray:

OK I will not start digging again. Excellent!
___________________________________
Edit:

Wait TWO:

When U say the events U described....the blue screen, error message and going into safe mode automatically.....and say *"before all this happened".....and this is IMPORTANT, PLS FOCUS....*
...DO YOU MEAN before getting the twofer at Best Buy?


----------



## ela23 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ariesjill said:


> OMG.....I did all that digging and got the wrong model.
> 
> *<twibat>*
> Now I will get the right one.....BUT, THANKS u 4 doing ALL THIS AND hangin...AND GIVING US ALL THIS NEW INFO WHICH i HAVE NO IDEA WUT IT MEANS BUT NOW SOMEONE DEFINITELY WILL.
> ...



well all this happened the blue screen and etc... it happen one time b4 i went to best buy and then it happen again after i install the twofer. hmm if anything ill come back up forum tonight. must go to work. thanks for yor help's


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Ok thanks so much, THAT WAS A PIVOTAL piece of data in this troubleshooting....and, I think will help the real experts here hugely.

The emachine was symptomatic *BEFORE.*...the purchase and introduction of the twofer.

No rush....enjoy work....troubleshooting like life...is a journey. And, as in medicine....getting an accurate and detailed HISTORY....IS THE FOUNDATION.

I will now hover on the sidelines being at the end of any contributions I can make for dai et.al.....I can't wait to get clear on wut this is!!!

Thanks for yr patience.:wave:
__________________________________
Edit: U implied that yr system is around a year old. Can U B more specific? Is it still under warranty?

But it does now appear that Best Buy was not culpable....if also not high end professionals as well.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Update:

couple days ago, sumthin, I PMed e asking wut up with his emachine?

Just earlier, received this and am pasting for all those who've been onboard in these issues.....also asked him to, when he goes to pick up repaired emachine, pls ask them all the specifics & post in this thread so we could all learn and have closure. 

The minute I got he might still B under warranty....I felt little better...and apparently he was. Thank God.

Made me realize I have nevah owned a brand new computer, so nevah had a warranty for any.
_______________________________________


Quote:
Originally Posted by Ariesjill
Wut is going on with yr emachine????????

Jill
hey i just got in. well i called best buy and they said i have a warranty so i gave in and took it in. they said that its a hardware prob. and i wont rx the desktop till the tenth, oh well thanks for all your help. in the future ill come back here first, thanks a million


----------

